# Making  my view camera



## ColRay (Feb 4, 2013)

a picture is worth a thousand words
























picture hosting

More pics soon Colin


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nicely done


----------



## amolitor (Feb 4, 2013)

This is awesome. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ColRay (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Rick.




















photo uploader


----------



## ColRay (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks amoltor
Lucky last



















photo sharing websites


----------



## ColRay (Feb 4, 2013)

Couple of pics of the camer in use and scaned images 
Okay it's on a tilt














[URL="http://postimage.org/"]
	

free image hosting


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 4, 2013)

Once again, very nice indeed. Thanks for sharing. Years ago I was seriously looking into the bender kits, but never acted on it. I have an Omega 4x5, but there's something about an all wood field camera that can't be found on a "modern" view. I also have a 2x3 Graphic that I considered converting into a mini view which I thought would be different. Well, this was all back in the glory days of film photography.


----------



## ColRay (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Rick

Haven't any  Graphic gear.. do have a 5x4 MPP has a bit of history about it was used by the head photographer at the Albany Advertiser( Ed Smidt). Was use when he photographed the last whale hunt out of Albany in 1978.

Whaling in Western Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ed Smidt - Photographer - Perth Festival


----------



## anthonyc12 (Sep 19, 2013)

very nice pics thank you so much for sharing
really appreciate the effort


----------



## anthonyc12 (Sep 19, 2013)

very nice pics thank you so much for sharing
really appriciate the effort


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 19, 2013)

Awesome. Does it have shift? Looks like dome mechanism down there but I can't quite make it out. Or do you shift with front plus back swings?


----------



## Murray Bloom (Sep 19, 2013)

Great project and beautiful execution.


----------



## limr (Sep 19, 2013)

Gorgeous, truly! I envy your skill.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 25, 2013)

I just stumbled upon this thread (sorry for the thread necromancing). This is one of the coolest projects I've seen in quite a while. Awesome job, awesome result.


----------



## avraam (Sep 26, 2014)

great job! so carefully!


----------

